
Ask HN: New Year Resolutions - Insanity
Did any of you make new years resolutions, and if so, which ones?
======
squiguy7
This year I am going to focus on being less passive. I have written down some
achievable goals and instead of only thinking about doing them I am going to
push myself to complete them.

In the past I have been too complacent and this lowers my self-esteem
indirectly when I feel like I never get around to finishing these goals.

------
mindcrime
The last "news years resolution" I made was about 18 years ago, when I
resolved to quit making new years resolutions.

That said, the new year is always a time to reflect and re-evaluate and make
plans. I already commented on my plans for 2017 in some other threads.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13294658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13294658)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13291593](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13291593)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13239045](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13239045)

------
orionblastar
Try to write better articles for my blog HTTP://Blastar.in/WordPress

Try to take time off playing video games and get up earlier to work on
becoming a programmer again with Python.

Try to eat better and get more exercise to be healthier.

Try to give up soda and drink more water.

~~~
lignux
Don't try, make it happen :)

~~~
orionblastar
"Do or do not, there is no try!" -Yoda

------
rayj
-Lose the last 5lbs so I'm back in the normal bmi range.

-completely stop playing computer games.

-Do the Stanford machine learning class and better understand machine learning.

-Get a new job.

------
miguelrochefort
\- Sleep on my back

\- Meditate daily

